# Verkaufe PS3 - defekt



## Crysisheld (3. März 2013)

Hallo habe eine Playstation 3 FAT (CECHL04) als defekt zu verkaufen. Beim starten kam immer die Meldung PS3 Software nicht gefunden. Die Festplatte ist nicht dabei, Laufwerk hat damals schon gesponnen und ist auch defekt. Ich kann die Konsole nicht mehr brauchen, wenn sie jemand als Ersatzteile Lager haben möchte, kann er sich gerne für 20 EUR haben. 

Bei Interesse bitte melden. Gerne mache ich auch Bilder von der PS3. 

Gruß


----------

